# Official NCAA 2010 Football Season Thread



## Jon (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm calling it now: the biggest game of the year will be Alabama versus Arkansas. It's early in the season, both teams SHOULD go in unscathed, and the winner of the game wins the SEC West, wins the SEC Championship, and wins the National Championship.

Gut tells me Alabama, heart wants Arkansas. It should be a good game.

Also, he may be a colossal douchebag, but Ryan Mallett is going to make some waves this year. He's worked on short passing, he's got more seasoned receivers, and his foot supposedly is in top shape.


----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2010)

Arkansas scares me (as usual). Big BAMA fan here. Wondering...is Arkansas one of the 6 SEC teams that took a bye week prior to playing BAMA? (I haven't looked).


----------



## Jon (Jul 27, 2010)

Kat said:


> Arkansas scares me (as usual). Big BAMA fan here. Wondering...is Arkansas one of the 6 SEC teams that took a bye week prior to playing BAMA? (I haven't looked).



I wish. We play Georgia the week before Bama, and THEN we get our bye week. If we lose to Georgia again, I'll already have given up on our season. There was no excuse for our performance against them last year, so this year should not even be a matter of discussion.

Arkansas is a good looking team. I really hope Petrino has done a lot with the defense, because that will be what holds us back. Our offense should be pretty fun to watch. We have the best quarterback in the conference (arguably the league), a whole slew of receivers with experience, and a nice set of backs to keep the ground game effective.

If we didn't have to play Bama, I'd be predicting a run for the SEC Championship without question. But having Bama in our division makes that difficult. Why can't we have been this promising three years ago when Bama sucked? *sigh*

I at least predict our first BCS game this year. If Bama goes to the National Championship again, which they will do barring any major disappointments (such as losing to us ), Florida will fill a spot in the BCS, and that will leave one more spot for the SEC. Preseason, Arkansas is hands down the third best team in the SEC. So, a BCS matchup is likely.


----------



## Kat (Jul 27, 2010)

Jon said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Arkansas scares me (as usual). Big BAMA fan here. Wondering...is Arkansas one of the 6 SEC teams that took a bye week prior to playing BAMA? (I haven't looked).
> ...




LOL...well you never know! We have to play the game first. But I can't stand the thought of losing either..

Arkansas is one of the few SEC games we have that the other team didn't have a bye the week before. That sucks!


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

Ark doesn't have the team around Mallet and they will get crushed by Bama. They also will lose to a couple unrated teams as they always do.
 Unfortunately they always play LSU tough.


----------



## dixierat (Jul 28, 2010)

Only one thing to say:

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

around the whole and down the bowl.

 That said, my son played for Saban. Nick is a football God


----------



## Neal Asbury (Jul 28, 2010)

As a Gator fan, I would be pleased if our game vs. Alabama during the regular season is moderately close.


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> Ark doesn't have the team around Mallet and they will get crushed by Bama.



You couldn't be more wrong. While our defense may struggle, the fact that we are returning one of the most explosive offenses in the country and the fact that Bama lost a lot of their defensive starters means that we could rack up some points. The question is can we stop Bama from racking up more. Plus, we get home field advantage. It's going to be a good game to watch. It will likely be the Game of the Week, assuming we don't lose to Georgia and Bama doesn't lose to Penn State prior to then.



> They also will lose to a couple unrated teams as they always do.



We always have because we've never had a solid team. This year, we do. The only two games that worry me are Alabama and Auburn. Really, we'd just be happy to make it to the BCS. So even if we lose to Alabama, that's still very likely.



> Unfortunately they always play LSU tough.



And we have to play LSU on their turf. That does't really bother me. I haven't talked to many LSU fans who are excited about this season. They're tired of Miles. So unless LSU surprises everyone and does well up to the Arkansas game, I don't expect much out of them.


----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2010)

Gosh I hope the arguing hasn't started a month prior to the season. Who really knows what anyone will do.


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

No disrespect, when was the last time ark won a bcd bowl game?


----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2010)

But, they always seem to have a good team..


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

Ark is the only SEC road game I've ever made. Love the pig suey chant and the ark razorback chant. They make hell a noise for a small stadium. 
 My son kicked a 53 yrd field goal in that game.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 28, 2010)

Arkansas produces a good team about every 3 years. They make football players without having to buy them or violating every NCAA rule there is. And every 3 years those teams are punctuated by a very good quarterback but an incredibly subpar kicking game. I've seen enough disappointments that I won't speculate about BCS chances and all that nonsense.


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> Ark is the only SEC road game I've ever made. Love the pig suey chant and the ark razorback chant. They make hell a noise for a small stadium.
> My son kicked a 53 yrd field goal in that game.



That means you were at the stadium in Little Rock, which we only play 2 games a year in. The stadium in Fayetteville is much bigger and much nicer. But yeah, the fans seem to go nuts at the Little Rock games.


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> No disrespect, when was the last time ark won a bcd bowl game?



We've lost as many BCS games as we've won: 0. That's all irrelevant. We finally have a decent coach who knows how to recruit and who players want to play for.


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

Kat said:


> Gosh I hope the arguing hasn't started a month prior to the season. Who really knows what anyone will do.



Arguing started last year, silly!


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Arkansas produces a good team about every 3 years. They make football players without having to buy them or violating every NCAA rule there is. And every 3 years those teams are punctuated by a very good quarterback but an incredibly subpar kicking game. I've seen enough disappointments that I won't speculate about BCS chances and all that nonsense.



I don't know your measure of good. Since Nutt came in 1998, we've only had three years that I would call "good." That would be 1998 and 1999, neither of which were because of players that Nutt recruited, and 2006, only because of Darren McFadden and Felix Jones. The rest of the seasons under Nutt were subpar. Petrino's first two seasons have been building blocks for what could be a great trend in Arkansas football.


----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2010)

Jon said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh I hope the arguing hasn't started a month prior to the season. Who really knows what anyone will do.
> ...





You're right! It is year round anyhow..


----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Arkansas produces a good team about every 3 years. *They make football players without having to buy them or violating every NCAA rule there is.* And every 3 years those teams are punctuated by a very good quarterback but an incredibly subpar kicking game. I've seen enough disappointments that I won't speculate about BCS chances and all that nonsense.





I certainly hope you are not insinuating other teams do.


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

Nutt was a better coach, sorry nobody fears ark. Not now not ever.


----------



## Madeline (Jul 28, 2010)

Televised sports sucketh.


----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Televised sports sucketh.




No way. Replay rawks!


----------



## Madeline (Jul 28, 2010)

Traitor!  LOL.


----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> Nutt was a better coach, sorry nobody fears ark. Not now not ever.



You clearly know nothing about football. I like that nobody fears us, because then they don't properly prepare.


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Apparantly you also don't believe there is any football outside of the SEC.   That makes you an idiot also.



Six of the last eleven national champions have come from the SEC. The results speak for themselves. SEC is superior to all other conferences. Furthermore, the SEC is 6-0 in the BCS Championship. The only time we haven't won it is when we were left out (Auburn 2004 rings a bell).


----------



## Modbert (Jul 28, 2010)

Okay guys and gals, let's keep this thread non-flame fest eh? Arguing about sports teams is fine, but no need to argument about the actual thread itself. Thanks


----------



## goldcatt (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> Nutt was a better coach, sorry nobody fears ark. Not now not ever.



Nutt was a better coach than what, exactly?  Petrino, who knows coaching is more important than leading the band? You know, the man who actually recruits?

Here's to being underestimated.


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah the guy who quit on his pro team and coached at a basketball school before that. Nutt is better, his record is proof.


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > Nutt was a better coach, sorry nobody fears ark. Not now not ever.
> ...



I'd rather be underestimated and overachieve than be overestimated and underachieve. I'm looking at you, Big 12.


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> Yeah the guy who quit on his pro team and coached at a basketball school before that. Nutt is better, his record is proof.



Petrino left Atlanta because he signed on under the impression he'd have a quarterback worth a shit. Furthermore, Petrino is a college coach. He cares about college players and finds them easier to coach. A lot of college coaches will tell you the same thing. Pete Carroll will find that out very shortly, too.

But, back to Houston Nutt. The guy was a hack. His conference record was 42-38, he was 2-5 in bowl games, and 0-3 in the SEC championship. He finished only three seasons ranked, two of which were with players recruited before he signed on. He did absolutely nothing to improve Razorback football. He was not able to recruit a single great player in his 10 year tenure. The only two players to pass through our roster on his watch worth a damn were Darren McFadden and Felix Jones, and both of them would have been Razorbacks no matter who the coach was.

It took Arkansas 10 years to see through Houston Nutt. I hope it takes Ole Miss just as long.


----------



## Kat (Jul 28, 2010)

Jon said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the guy who quit on his pro team and coached at a basketball school before that. Nutt is better, his record is proof.
> ...



WOW Was Nutt there 10 years? It doesn't seem like it. I have to be honest, I never liked him, but I didn't think he was that bad a coach.


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

Nutt took ole miss to a bcs game and waxed a ranked team. the quitter hasn't.


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> Nutt took ole miss to a bcd game and waxed a ranked team. the quitter hasn't.



1. What is a "BCD" game?
2. Ole Miss has never been to a BCS game.
3. The Cotton Bowl is not a BCS game.
4. Nutt has coached Ole Miss with Ed Orgeron's recruits. Orgeron may have been a blithering drunk, but players liked him. He had good recruits, including Jevan Snead and Dexter McCluster.
5. Nutt also led Arkansas to a Cotton Bowl win in his second year. He was all downhill from there because, again, he did it with someone else's recruits.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> Nutt took ole miss to a bcd game and waxed a ranked team. the quitter hasn't.



Using a bag of tricks from one of his former assistants, and a veteran Ole Miss team. Not a terribly hard task.  He's quite the spiritual motivator however.


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

I have nothing against patrino or ark, there a good fit a second rate coach for a second rate team.


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Using a bag of tricks from one of his former assistants, and a veteran Ole Miss team. Not a terribly hard task.  He's quite the spiritual motivator however.



Precisely. He won three Cotton Bowls using two previous coaches' recruits.

Hell, the only reason Ole Miss beat Arkansas the past two years is because it was Houston Nutt's recruits (Arkansas) versus Ed Orgeron's (Ole Miss). This year will be different.

Furthermore, Houston Nutt is a low-grade asshole. I was at the 2008 Arkansas-Ole Miss game, when he deliberately led his team onto the field during the middle of our traditional band performance leading the Hogs out onto the field just so he would not get booed coming out. He did it again at half-time. It was insulting, and it interrupted the band's performance.


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> I have nothing against patrino or ark, there a good fit a second rate coach for a second rate team.



Again, you clearly know nothing about football. When you can tell me what a "BCD" game is and how the Cotton Bowl qualifies for it, then your opinion on such matters will be valid.


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

Ole miss is a far superior program. Period


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> Ole miss is a far superior program. Period



Arkansas leads that series 30-26-1.

Ole Miss hasn't won the West division since Arkansas joined the conference. Arkansas has won it three times and tied for it once.

Anything else, or are you still spouting random bullshit to prove how little you know about football?


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

I know my team, LSU is far superior to ark. We've won two national titles in the last decade and have a bunch of 10 win seasons. My son was on the championship team. I know plenty about football pro and college.


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> I know my team, LSU is far superior to ark. We've won two national titles in the last decade and have a bunch of 10 win seasons. My son was on the championship team. I know plenty about football pro and college.



I don't discount LSU's talent. They've always had a great team. Historically, they have been better than Arkansas. I don't think that's the case this year. And since Arkansas joined the SEC, the series stands at 11-7 in LSU's favor. Hardly a commanding lead, considering the discrepancy in talent over the years. It's nice to point out, though, that 6 out of the last 9 SEC Western titles were decided by the Battle for the Golden Boot.

Also, I always like to point out that while you may have been the best team in 2007, we still beat you. Live with it.


----------



## topspin (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll gladly live with our two titles and your zero. Great teams often overlook mediocre ones. Well see who's rated higher pre season. I love your stadium and your fans, we tailgated and the ark folks could not have been nicer. And I like your passion for your team. I hope y'all win em all but the day after thanksgiving.


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2010)

topspin said:


> Well see who's rated higher pre season.



Yes, we will, and I'll put money on it being Arkansas.

And like I said, I don't mind being overlooked. It makes victory that much sweeter.

And historically LSU has 3 NC's, Arkansas has 1 (and tied for a second). Just so we're setting the record straight.


----------



## Moon (Jul 29, 2010)

My team is Ohio State.  Went to school there many years ago, and I've been a Buckeye football fan ever since.


----------



## Kat (Jul 29, 2010)

Moon said:


> My team is Ohio State.  Went to school there many years ago, and I've been a Buckeye football fan ever since.




Who?? 


I have been hearing they will be in contention...


----------



## Moon (Jul 29, 2010)

Kat said:


> Moon said:
> 
> 
> > My team is Ohio State.  Went to school there many years ago, and I've been a Buckeye football fan ever since.
> ...





We'll see.  It's a long way until the end of the season and honestly, I haven't read anything about the team this year yet.


----------



## topspin (Jul 29, 2010)

Buckeye's are super tough, they have a better chance than the year LSU put something on them soap and water wouldn't get off.


----------



## Jon (Jul 29, 2010)

Moon said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Moon said:
> ...



Early predictions (like...back in February) had them starting at #2 right behind Alabama. I also saw that NCAA Football 2011 (the video game) predicted they would win in a match over Alabama. It could finally be their year again, but we'll see. I have a hard time imagining anyone toppling Alabama.

I'm interested to see what Boise State does. Even if they have another undefeated season, they still won't make the National Championship over a one-loss SEC, Big 12, or Big 10 team. It's not like the Mountain West conference is any better than the WAC, maybe only slightly...not good enough to make Boise State a viable NC contender.


----------



## topspin (Jul 29, 2010)

Ohio State is the most overated team since Notre Dame, niether deserved the whopping LSU put on them in thier last bowl humiliations but they got them anyway.
 That said I think Pryor the Buckeye QB will be good enough this year, if they can do something about the LB and corners who run like they have parachutes attached to their backs they'll have a good shot.


----------



## Jon (Jul 29, 2010)

topspin said:


> Ohio State is the most overated team since Notre Dame.



Agreed. Although they were a decent team in the early 2000's, they've become a BCS whipping boy for the SEC.


----------



## dixierat (Jul 29, 2010)

topspin said:


> around the whole and down the bowl.
> 
> That said, my son played for Saban. *Nick is a football God*



Thought I was gonna have to hurt ya for a minute there. Saban makes the team, that's for sure.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 29, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx5TVBf6cWM]YouTube - I Don't Give A Damn For The Whole State of Michigan[/ame]


----------



## Kat (Jul 29, 2010)

Why is it that OS hates Michigan so much? I always wondered that..


Oh and...may never get to post this again.....






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Keo1WMJ3AmQ&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Rammer Jammer - Texas vs Alabama Student Section[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 29, 2010)

Kat said:


> Why is it that OS hates Michigan so much? I always wondered that..



I can only assume that by "OS" you mean tOSU ("The Ohio State University"). 

One of the oldest and the best sports rivalry on the planet. ("some say", lol)

OSU vs UM | Home

Check out the team pics (above) from each shool circa 1897... you can almost hear Robin Williams whispering "carpe diem". 

There's a Wiki link too...
Michigan ? Ohio State football rivalry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kat (Jul 29, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that OS hates Michigan so much? I always wondered that..
> ...



Cool, thanks. They hate Michigan State too, don't they?

My BIL and SIL live in Ohio. BIL went to Oh. St., so huge fans they are..


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 29, 2010)

Kat said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Not overly much I don't think, but as a fellow division team sure we do. I think with Michigan State is more of a flat out disrespect. (they return the favor come basketball season) We do root for MSU when they play UM anyhow.


----------



## topspin (Jul 29, 2010)

No they hate big blue so much there's no hate left over for state.

 Love Woody Hayes using "that school to the North" he wouldn't even say the name Michigan. Classic
  No need for NCAA police those kids worshiped Woody and Bo so much they were afraid to mess up.


----------



## Kat (Jul 29, 2010)

topspin said:


> No they hate big blue so much there's no hate left over for state.
> 
> Love Woody Hayes using "that school to the North" he wouldn't even say the name Michigan. Classic
> No need for NCAA police those kids worshiped Woody and Bo so much they were afraid to mess up.





LOL....Woody Hayes....remember him punching the player from the other team?? What was that for....b/c he was about to, or did score a touchdown??


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 29, 2010)

Kat said:


> Why is it that OS hates Michigan so much? I always wondered that..
> 
> 
> Oh and...may never get to post this again.....
> ...


----------



## Jon (Jul 29, 2010)

topspin said:


> Well see who's rated higher pre season.



First unofficial poll is out from NBCSports. Arkansas: #16; LSU: #25.

Carry on.


----------



## Kat (Jul 29, 2010)

Jon said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > Well see who's rated higher pre season.
> ...




Well shoot, where are the rest of them?


----------



## goldcatt (Jul 29, 2010)

Jon said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > Well see who's rated higher pre season.
> ...



16's not a bad place to be. Better than a HDN early Top 10 and plummeting out of the rankings by midseason.

Poor LSU. But it's a down year for the Corndogs by their standards. 

I'm not quite as optimistic on the Hogs as you are, I'm thinking this year will still be rebuilding cycle phase. They've got a good young offense that was smoking by the end of last season and are almost all back. But they MUST firm up the D to go anywhere. We shall see.

But you may be right...I may be crazy....


----------



## Kat (Jul 29, 2010)

I found...for what it is worth:

NBCSports.com's Preseason Top 25

1. Alabama
2. Ohio State
3. TCU
4. Oklahoma
5. Oregon
6. Miami
7. Boise State
8. Nebraska
9. Florida
10. Wisconsin
11. Texas
12. Virginia Tech
13. Iowa
14. Pittsburgh
15. North Carolina
16. Arkansas
17. Florida State
18. USC
19. West Virginia
20. Auburn
21. Utah
22. Penn State
23. Notre Dame
24. Georgia Tech
25. LSU


----------



## goldcatt (Jul 29, 2010)

TCU at No. 3? That surprises me. They'll be good, but not that good.

Penn State at 22 is way too high. Of course Penn State at 150 is way too high for my taste.


----------



## Jon (Jul 29, 2010)

Arkansas ranked above USC? I think I like this season already.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 29, 2010)

It's the middle of summer and all you have to talk about is something as meaningless a college football?

You really should get out more.


----------



## Jon (Jul 29, 2010)

I wasn't aware that it was so difficult NOT to post in threads about things that don't interest you. Perhaps you should take your own advice.


----------



## Jon (Jul 29, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> TCU at No. 3? That surprises me. They'll be good, but not that good.
> 
> Penn State at 22 is way too high. Of course Penn State at 150 is way too high for my taste.



I agree on TCU. Top 10? Sure. Definitely not Top 3.

Penn State always has a decent team. I just hope they wear Alabama down before our match-up, but I don't want them to beat em. I like beating the #1 team in the country (I'm talking to you, 2007 LSU Tigers). Hell, we almost did that again last year over Florida, fucking refs...


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 29, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> It's the middle of summer and all you have to talk about is something *as meaningless a college football?*
> 
> You really should get out more.



I don't give out neg reps. cuz that's just how I roll... but those bolded 5 words deserve a whole new catagory: the "bitch slap", and it should turn all your individual posts bright pink for 24 hours. 


"As meaningless as college football?", (??!!) consider yourself slapped. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMjk4QBsX6w]YouTube - 2010 Ohio State Football Movie Trailer Tease[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 30, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > It's the middle of summer and all you have to talk about is something *as meaningless a college football?*
> ...



Bread and circus.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 30, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> Bread and circus.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6cxNR9ML8k]YouTube - Lighten Up Francis[/ame]

Capitalism Magazine - The Joy of Football



> The essential value of spectator sports lies in their capacity to illustrate, in a dramatic way, the process of human goal-achievement. They do this by making the process shorter, simpler, and more visually exciting than it is in daily life--and by giving us heroes to admire.
> 
> A process of goal-achievement underlies everything that makes our lives richer, from discovering new medicines to learning about computers, from pursuing a career to enjoying friends and family. But success is not automatic--each such endeavor must be started and maintained, often in the face of great obstacles, by an individual's choices. To gather the moral courage to make their own difficult choices each day, people need inspiration--the spiritual fuel that flows from the sight of another's achievement.



Football is my church.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 30, 2010)

Kat said:


> I found...for what it is worth:
> 
> NBCSports.com's Preseason Top 25
> 
> ...


Alabama is #1?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 30, 2010)

Moon said:


> My team is Ohio State.  Went to school there many years ago, and I've been a Buckeye football fan ever since.


My Alma Mater too!  I got my degree during Winter Quarter 1980, in other words, during the St. Woody Hayes era.

The Buckeyes have, arguably, one of the five greatest football programs in the land.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 30, 2010)

Kat said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > No they hate big blue so much there's no hate left over for state.
> ...


intercepted a pass late in the fourth quarter while the Buckeyes were driving to score the winning touchdown.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 30, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Moon said:
> 
> 
> > My team is Ohio State.  Went to school there many years ago, and I've been a Buckeye football fan ever since.
> ...




*True.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRtB5B6grnA]YouTube - Budweiser True Advertisement[/ame]


----------



## topspin (Jul 30, 2010)

Ar-Kansas will not be ranked as high at the end of the season.

 Love the Hat using AR-Kansas


----------



## Tech_Esq (Jul 30, 2010)

Nebraska is back! They will move strongly into the top 10 this year. It's probably too soon to hope they will compete for the National Championship, but Texas needs to look out when it rolls into Lincoln on October 16. They managed a win in the last second of the Big 12 Championship last year. That should be all the motivation the Huskers need.


----------



## Ragnar (Jul 30, 2010)

Tech_Esq said:


> Nebraska is back! They will move strongly into the top 10 this year. It's probably too soon to hope they will compete for the National Championship, but Texas needs to look out when it rolls into Lincoln on October 16. They managed a win in the last second of the Big 12 Championship last year. That should be all the motivation the Huskers need.



Just in time too. 

Always liked Nebraska, great teams, great history and tradition. Will be a welcome addition to the er, very Big 10 in the years ahead.

In the meantime, hope they give Texas a big fat "L" on their record this season.


----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > topspin said:
> ...




Ahh yes, I remember the story now..


----------



## Kat (Jul 30, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I found...for what it is worth:
> ...



Right now..pre season..this poll. Haven't looked at the others.


----------



## Moon (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like September 2nd is the big day!!

Schedule


----------



## Jon (Jul 30, 2010)

topspin said:


> Ar-Kansas will not be ranked as high at the end of the season.
> 
> Love the Hat using AR-Kansas



Awwww, bitter that you were wrong? You'll be wrong about this, too. Even if Arkansas loses a couple of games, a 2 loss SEC team will always be in the Top 25 at the end of the season.


----------



## topspin (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd say top 25 is a nice goal for Ar-Kansas

 For us top ten


----------



## Jon (Aug 2, 2010)

topspin said:


> I'd say top 25 is a nice goal for Ar-Kansas
> 
> For us top ten



In your dreams. LSU will be lucky to go 8-4 this year. Alabama, Arkansas, Auburn, and Florida are all better teams than LSU this year.


----------



## Neal Asbury (Aug 4, 2010)

NBC has Florida ranked about 5-6 spots too low.


----------



## Jon (Aug 4, 2010)

Neal Asbury said:


> NBC has Florida ranked about 5-6 spots too low.



Welcome to the post-Tebow era.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 4, 2010)

topspin said:


> I know my team, LSU is far superior to ark. We've won two national titles in the last decade and have a bunch of 10 win seasons. My son was on the championship team. I know plenty about football pro and college.



Look the white trash speaks. Your team is amok with dengenerate, illiterate scumbags. Your fans are drunken white trash from a nasty state. LSU is full of more degenerate filth than Mississippi State and that's saying a lot. I'm surprised half the nasty subhumans that attend your games can drive to the stadium without crashing drunk before they get to the stadium. In the rare event I attend a game I always pester the LSU white trash leaving the game and laugh my ass off as they fall down in a drunken stupor.


----------



## Jon (Aug 29, 2010)

SEC's Toughest Two-Game Streaks

Interesting list. Arkansas appears on all 8 of the lists for the teams it plays in the SEC, Florida appears on 4, and Alabama only appears on 3.

I'm so ready for this season to get started!


----------



## Kat (Aug 29, 2010)

Jon said:


> SEC's Toughest Two-Game Streaks
> 
> Interesting list. Arkansas appears on all 8 of the lists for the teams it plays in the SEC, Florida appears on 4, and Alabama only appears on 3.
> 
> I'm so ready for this season to get started!





Wonder how many in the SEC have the opposing team with a bye before they play them. 6 of them for Bama.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 2, 2010)

Jon said:


> I'm calling it now: the biggest game of the year will be Alabama versus Arkansas. It's early in the season, both teams SHOULD go in unscathed, and the winner of the game wins the SEC West, wins the SEC Championship, and wins the National Championship.



Whoa whoa whoa there, brother.  Slow down a bit.  Let's take this one deep breath at a time.

First off the Backs don't stand a chance against the Tide.  

Second, even if Arkansas pulls a miracle out of their ass Alabama will still catch up and win the West.

Third, if by the grace and miracles of God the Razorbacks miraculously win the West they will get absolutely fucking slaughtered by my boys from my hometown of Gainesville.  The Gators will go all Deliverance on Arkansas.

Arkansas finished up last year 8-5 with an abysmal conference record of 3-5.  What makes you think you're in the same league as Alabama let alone the Gators or worthy of the BCS title?

Arkansas, LSU, Auburn and Ole Miss will all be scrapping for that #2 spot behind the Tide.  The Backs will end up with 8 or 9 wins this year and in a decent bowl game.  But talks of beating Alabama, winning the West, beating the Gators and winning the whole enchilada is a pipe dream Cheech and Chong couldn't dream of.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 2, 2010)

Has Alabama been named National Champions yet?

I mean, why wait?  It's a done deal.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 2, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Has Alabama been named National Champions yet?
> 
> I mean, why wait?  It's a done deal.



I don't think the Tide will repeat.  I'd put good money on it.


----------



## Kat (Sep 2, 2010)

Shooter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Has Alabama been named National Champions yet?
> ...



You are right, it is hard ....very hard to repeat. 

Ingram has arthroscopic surgery on his knee this week. They say ''minor''. He is doing well, but won't be playing this Saturday for sure. But, we are pretty loaded in that position. Am looking forward to watching Trent Richardson.


----------



## Jon (Sep 4, 2010)

Shooter said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Has Alabama been named National Champions yet?
> ...



There's not much standing in their way. Arkansas, Auburn, and whoever makes it to the SEC Championship. At this point, it looks like Florida won't be much to talk about this year. Georgia isn't looking that impressive in the first quarter either.

So, the SEC West decides this year's champions. Alabama, Arkansas, or Auburn. Mark it down.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 4, 2010)

Who is going to win the FSU-Oklahoma game in Norman next Saturday?

I'm picking FSU in an upset.


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Sep 4, 2010)

Kat said:


> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Believe or not, Richardson is better than Ingram.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 4, 2010)

woohoo my Hogs beat that ass tonight. I know it was a no one, but here recently we haven't even been giving them the beat down.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 4, 2010)

Shooter said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm calling it now: the biggest game of the year will be Alabama versus Arkansas. It's early in the season, both teams SHOULD go in unscathed, and the winner of the game wins the SEC West, wins the SEC Championship, and wins the National Championship.
> ...



Oh, maybe because we have the best QB, the best TE and the best WR corp in the nation. Oh also we have an incredible stable of running backs. I don't know that we beat Bama, but it's going to be a hell of a game and if our defense can step up at all from last season 11 wins is not unreasonable.


----------



## Tom Clancy (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know who's going to replace Yates for UNC when he leaves this year.. 

I think this is UNC's Make or brake year.  Next in line is a Sophomore.


----------



## Jon (Sep 4, 2010)

Shooter said:


> First off the Backs don't stand a chance against the Tide.



Wrong. Hogs are a much better offense and defense than they were last year. Bama's defense isn't quite what it was last year, but their offense is equally as good, if not better.



> Second, even if Arkansas pulls a miracle out of their ass Alabama will still catch up and win the West.



Based on what? If Arkansas can beat Bama, they can win them all, buddy. Who's going to stop us? LSU? Ha. Ole Miss? Double ha. Mississippi St? Triple ha. Vanderbilt? Quadruple ha.



> Third, if by the grace and miracles of God the Razorbacks miraculously win the West they will get absolutely fucking slaughtered by my boys from my hometown of Gainesville.  The Gators will go all Deliverance on Arkansas.



Arkansas doesn't have to worry about the Gators. The East belongs to Georgia this year. Deal with it. To make it to the SEC Championship, Arkansas will already have to have beaten Georgia once.



> Arkansas finished up last year 8-5 with an abysmal conference record of 3-5.  What makes you think you're in the same league as Alabama let alone the Gators or worthy of the BCS title?



Need I remind you of Alabama's 2007 season (first year under Saban)? They went 6-6, including 4 SEC losses and a loss to UL-Monroe. They then had to vacate 4 of those wins. The next year, they finished undefeated in the regular season. The point of the story: this year does not equal last year. Anyone who follows football knows that.



> Arkansas, LSU, Auburn and Ole Miss will all be scrapping for that #2 spot behind the Tide.



You mean Arkansas, Auburn, and Alabama will be scrapping for #1. Ole Miss clearly is a joke (and everyone knew that before tonight). LSU is decent this year, I wouldn't be surprised if they pulled off a victory over the Hogs or anyone else in the SEC. I would never, EVER discount LSU...just as they never discount us. But are they viable in the SEC West this year? No.



> The Backs will end up with 8 or 9 wins this year and in a decent bowl game.  But talks of beating Alabama, winning the West, beating the Gators and winning the whole enchilada is a pipe dream Cheech and Chong couldn't dream of.



Odd. Tell that to...well...everyone at ESPN and pretty much anyone who watches the sport. It's certainly a possibility.

Also, 9 wins is a pretty solid guess, I'm predicting 10, really. 8? That's pushing it. I don't see 4 teams on our schedule that I would mark as a loss. I see 1 that, realistically, I'm predicting to lose, and I know that Georgia and/or Auburn are going to give us a fight. I don't see anyone in the SEC going undefeated this year, so 10 wins certainly can put a team in the SEC Championship. And let's face, whoever wins the SEC plays in the National Championship, even with two losses. Just ask LSU.


----------



## Jon (Sep 4, 2010)

ConHog said:


> woohoo my Hogs beat that ass tonight. I know it was a no one, but here recently we haven't even been giving them the beat down.



I had front row tickets, right in front of TTU's cheerleaders (who are hilariously as bad as the team).

We looked pretty shitty in the first quarter, evidenced by the goose-egg on the scoreboard. The second quarter was amazing, as was the third. Mallett's numbers were nice, considering he only played 2.75 quarters. Joe Adams is a beast. Defense looked shaky at first, but they held TTU on first and goal (which ended up a field goal from the 8). And they got a safety.

The real downside of the game? There were 47 points scored in that game, and not a SINGLE one of them were in the end zone where I was sitting. Very disappointing, indeed.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## ConHog (Sep 9, 2010)

Andrew2382 said:


>



Since 2005 the U is a 58% team . Congrats.


----------



## topspin (Sep 10, 2010)

cronNarc where did you go to community college?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 10, 2010)

Good god, anything but the faggot gators. You'd think they would have gotten the hint by now: The world is sick and tired of Floriduh.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 10, 2010)

Shooter said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm calling it now: the biggest game of the year will be Alabama versus Arkansas. It's early in the season, both teams SHOULD go in unscathed, and the winner of the game wins the SEC West, wins the SEC Championship, and wins the National Championship.
> ...



I think it is premature in the SEC to predict anything for certain. Alabama is a force to be reckoned with, clearly, but never understimate pure will power. Teams that win it all often become lazy. As an Arkansas fan I would encourage caution among my fellow fans. 

As for the Gators, if a shit stain like Houston Nuttjob could take Old Missionary Position into gator country and beat your retarded asses then anyone in the SEC with the proper frame of mind could do the same. In any event, Floriduh is old news. They'll end up second best to someone in the SEC.


----------



## Jon (Sep 11, 2010)

Virginia Tech loses to James Madison 21-16. What does this say about Boise State? A lot.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 11, 2010)

Jon said:


> Virginia Tech loses to James Madison 21-16. What does this say about Boise State? A lot.



My picks aren't gonna go well this week.


----------



## Jon (Sep 11, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia Tech loses to James Madison 21-16. What does this say about Boise State? A lot.
> ...



Mine aren't looking that splendid either. I should have kept some of my upsets in there.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 11, 2010)

Jon said:


> Mine aren't looking that splendid either. I should have kept some of my upsets in there.



Just looked, doing a lot better in the overall standards than I thought. I was the only one to pick South Florida though.


----------



## Jon (Sep 11, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > Mine aren't looking that splendid either. I should have kept some of my upsets in there.
> ...



Because I changed mine at the last minute. Why? Not sure.

Just changed some of my remaining picks back to what I had them at originally. Going to let my gut decide.

EDIT: I didn't realize Florida had such a big comeback. Woot!


----------



## topspin (Sep 13, 2010)

boise is out of the BCS hunt.


----------



## Jon (Sep 13, 2010)

topspin said:


> boise is out of the BCS hunt.



I certainly hope so, but if Alabama or (especially) Ohio State lose a game, Boise could still squeak in. It's a shame, because their strength of schedule is just so fucking weak. It all depends on how the voters vote. If Alabama were to lose to say, Arkansas or Auburn, I don't think the voters would be too harsh on them. If they lose to Ole Miss, Alabama's ranking will tank. Ohio State can't afford to lose any games, even to Michigan. They need an undefeated season to stay in it.

I like Oregon's chances, too. They have a decent schedule, but all of their games are winnable. I could even see them leaping Boise State and sneaking into the NC if Ohio State stumbles.


----------



## Lucky#13 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jon said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > boise is out of the BCS hunt.
> ...



How do you like our chances in athens this weekend? Going to be tough. I hope we are 3-0 coming back home to play the tide.


----------



## topspin (Sep 13, 2010)

if Texas, OK, or Oregon go undefeated no way Boise plays ahead of them or any other undefeated BCS conf champion.


----------



## Kat (Sep 13, 2010)

Jon said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > boise is out of the BCS hunt.
> ...



Well, I can't imagine Bama doing a repeat of last year. Not impossible, but not likely...not in the SEC.


----------



## Jon (Sep 13, 2010)

Kat said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > topspin said:
> ...



Especially not in the SEC West. You realize that 4 teams in the West are ranked, and Mississippi State has votes. Even though Ole Miss looks incredibly weak, they are still one of those teams you don't underestimate. The West is just brutal this year. The East certainly isn't a pushover, but I'd love to have Tennessee, Kentucky, and Vanderbilt in place of any of the teams in the West.


----------



## Jon (Sep 13, 2010)

Lucky#13 said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > topspin said:
> ...



I like our chances a lot. We scored 5 touchdowns on them last year, and our offense has improved a bit since then (not counting Saturday...wtf?). The problem last year was that we couldn't stop THEM from scoring, specifically A.J. Green. Well, our defense is MUCH, MUCH better than last year, and A.J. Green won't be on the field. So, I like our chances a lot.

Alabama is looking scarier each week. Starting the season, I felt confident in our chances against Alabama. But after seeing what they did to Penn State, I'm getting pessimistic. Still, 11-1 in the SEC West would be fine with me. It's a guaranteed BCS bid.

Now...I just have to find tickets for the Bama game.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 15, 2010)

Personally, I think Georgia, Alabama, and Auburn are guaranteed Hog losses, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Lucky#13 (Sep 15, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Personally, I think Georgia, Alabama, and Auburn are guaranteed Hog losses, but that is just my opinion.



This is what I was thinking as well. Until this team of players who have played together for going on three seasons now proves that we can win on the road in the sec I have a hard time believing it, at least against the better programs. If we can beat UGA in athens then that will be a big first step. Until then I am afraid that I am skeptical. I think at UGA, home against bama, at auburn and at south carolina games are going to be difficult.


----------



## Kat (Sep 15, 2010)

I dunnooo..I think Arkansas is looking pretty tough so far.


----------



## Lucky#13 (Sep 15, 2010)

Kat said:


> I dunnooo..I think Arkansas is looking pretty tough so far.



We will see come saturday. We will finally play some real competition. Beating tenn tech and ULM at home are a total different type of game than playing UGA in athens then coming home to play bama.


----------



## Jon (Sep 15, 2010)

Lucky#13 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > I dunnooo..I think Arkansas is looking pretty tough so far.
> ...



Yeah, playing UGA at home is going to be tough. I can't remember the last time we played UGA when we outranked them, either.


----------



## Lucky#13 (Sep 15, 2010)

Jon said:


> Lucky#13 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



It would have had to be before we joined the sec. I think AJ green might get to play if his appeal is successful on friday.


----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2010)

Georgia has been less than impressive thus far. At least to me.


----------



## Lucky#13 (Sep 16, 2010)

Kat said:


> Georgia has been less than impressive thus far. At least to me.



You never know though. Playing on the road in the sec is tough no matter who you are. I think UGA is suffering alot right now from having a new defensive staff and changing to a 3-4 defense. Alot of new schemes and coverages to learn. I am really worried about this game. I hope we are not looking forward to the tide.


----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lucky#13 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Georgia has been less than impressive thus far. At least to me.
> ...



I know anything can happen, but I expect Arkansas to win this Saturday. Right now I just feel they are the stronger, tougher team.


----------



## Lucky#13 (Sep 16, 2010)

Kat said:


> Lucky#13 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I hope you are right but over the years I have come to doubt my high expectations of anything razorback related with the exception of the 94 championship bball team.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm simply amazed at the number of Arkansan's on this board.


----------



## Lucky#13 (Sep 16, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> I'm simply amazed at the number of Arkansan's on this board.



Thats because we live in arkansas and there is nothing else to do. I was thinking the same thing though.


----------



## Jon (Sep 16, 2010)

Lucky#13 said:


> I hope you are right but over the years I have come to doubt my high expectations of anything razorback related with the exception of the 94 championship bball team.



I always doubted expectations when Houston Nutt was at the helm.

With Petrino, I think we have a legitimate shot to meet expectations. But regardless of how good we are, it's the SEC. Any SEC team can beat any other SEC team (except maybe Vanderbilt), given the right set of circumstances.


----------



## Lucky#13 (Sep 16, 2010)

Jon said:


> Lucky#13 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you are right but over the years I have come to doubt my high expectations of anything razorback related with the exception of the 94 championship bball team.
> ...



I agree especially when it comes to nutt vs petrino. I have 100% total faith in petrino especially when it comes to offense. I have major confidence that we are on the right track. I think he is building a very solid foundation. I think the coaches he brought in during the offseason are big time hires. We have the studs to play with anybody when it comes to offense but our defense is what scares me. I hope my fears come to pass on saturday.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 16, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Who is going to win the FSU-Oklahoma game in Norman next Saturday?
> 
> I'm picking FSU in an upset.


Boy, was I wrong.


----------



## Kat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lucky#13 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > I'm simply amazed at the number of Arkansan's on this board.
> ...


----------



## Jon (Sep 16, 2010)

Lucky#13 said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky#13 said:
> ...



That's funny, considering we have the #4 defense in the country right now.


----------



## Lucky#13 (Sep 16, 2010)

Jon said:


> Lucky#13 said:
> 
> 
> > Jon said:
> ...



Don't get me wrong, I am very proud of our defense so far this season. If we can do to UGA what we did to tenn tech and ULM then I will be convinced and very impressed. The D is definitely playing with a chip on their shoulder and thats good.


----------



## Jon (Sep 16, 2010)

Lucky#13 said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky#13 said:
> ...



I think they took it to heart when all the fans said the defense was holding us back. This year, it looks like the offense was holding us back. I can't say that I'm thrilled about the scores we put up against TT and ULM. But somehow, at the end of the day, Mallett's numbers were still impressive. We just have to start capitalizing on those big plays.

Also, Mallett sits atop the Heisman Predictor poll at this time.


----------



## Lucky#13 (Sep 16, 2010)

Jon said:


> Lucky#13 said:
> 
> 
> > Jon said:
> ...


According to the coaches we have had a VERY good week of practice and the players seem really focused. If we come out and do what I know we can do then we should be fine but who knows. Playing on the road in the sec is tough.


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2010)

Here we go! Go Hogs!!!


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> Here we go! Go Hogs!!!



what a BEAUTIFUL play action pass for a TD ,57 yards.


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2010)

The punter just rushed for a first down. Ha!


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> The punter just rushed for a first down. Ha!



pathetic that we had ANOTHER special teams blunder cost us a TD.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Georgia is a dirty fucking team. what is that THREE face mask penalties now?


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2010)

No, the blunder allowed the touchdown. If there was no illegal block, Adams wouldn't have moved the ball at all. It was a fair call.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> No, the blunder allowed the touchdown. If there was no illegal block, Adams wouldn't have moved the ball at all. It was a fair call.



I wasn't saying it wasn't a fair call. I was saying our team made a mistake by committing the penalty.


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > No, the blunder allowed the touchdown. If there was no illegal block, Adams wouldn't have moved the ball at all. It was a fair call.
> ...



Sure, but I don't think it's fair to say that it cost us the touchdown. The block allowed Adams to break out.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Jon said:
> ...



True, but it appeared to me that the kid could have made a legal block and accomplished the same thing. We'll never know of course.


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2010)

Holy shit it's nice to have a good kicker.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> Holy shit it's nice to have a good kicker.



a true fresh to.

were gonna win this game bro. First SEC win against Georgia coming


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit it's nice to have a good kicker.
> ...



I'm remaining optimistically confident.

Their defense looked worn out in the first quarter. We SHOULD put up some big points in the third and fourth. We still can't establish a run game (especially without Dennis Johnson), but Joe Adams is so fucking amazing, I don't even care about the run.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Jon said:
> ...



well like sweet llou said at halftime, the run would be nice, BUT Mallett can carry this team against UGA. Next week will be differnt though.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

petrino is da man


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2010)

Joe Adams is da manner.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> Joe Adams is da manner.



Ryan Mallett is da man.

Ronnie Wingo is da man.


Been a long time since our team had more than one man we could count on. 

Oh, and Broderick Green is a fucking beast.


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2010)

ConHog said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Adams is da manner.
> ...



DJ Williams ain't half bad, either. If only Dennis Johnson wasn't out. We have a LOT of people that can move the football. Next week, we need our defense to stop the football from moving.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> > Jon said:
> ...



Outside of a few mistakes, another one of which just happened, I think our defense is playing well today considering the environment.


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2010)

We need to learn to fucking tackle. BOTH of those guys are fucking failures. Grabbing someone's jersey isn't going to drag him down. Wrap your mother fucking arms around the guy and bring him down.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> We need to learn to fucking tackle. BOTH of those guys are fucking failures. Grabbing someone's jersey isn't going to drag him down. Wrap your mother fucking arms around the guy and bring him down.



It's like sometimes they forget to tackle low. Going after shoulders is old Reggie Herring bullshit, and I want it gone, mostly it is. but every once in awhile...........


Fucking stupid right there, Joe would be out of this game if i were Petrino.


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2010)

Where was the fucking flag for late hit on Mallett? He played it perfectly by going down and holding his arm, but the ref just stood there. Fucking piece of shit.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> Where was the fucking flag for late hit on Mallett? He played it perfectly by going down and holding his arm, but the ref just stood there. Fucking piece of shit.



That's no excuse. We just gave up here. We're done. Give UGA this game, I want a coach fired after this. For real.


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2010)

....I have no words.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> ....I have no words.



I do, Petrino, fire an assistant or YOUR fired. THE END. This is bullshit.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Touchdown arkansas


oh my God!!!!


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2010)

My heart just exploded. They FINALLY found Greg Childs.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> My heart just exploded. They FINALLY found Greg Childs.



THAT is a HUGE statement. HUGE


----------



## Lucky#13 (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL...I have to come on here to express how AWESOME THAT PLAY BY CHILDS WAS because I can't talk. My throat is shot. We have finally arrived. 

GO HOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2010)

Lucky#13 said:


> LOL...I have to come on here to express how AWESOME THAT PLAY BY CHILDS WAS because I can't talk. My throat is shot. We have finally arrived.
> 
> GO HOGS!!!!!!!!!!!!



Next week is going to be a tough game, but I have all the faith that we can compete. Winning is a different story, but I just want to see us compete. I'll take an 11-1 season any fucking day, along with the BCS bid that comes with it.

But here's to 12-0 anyway!


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> Lucky#13 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...I have to come on here to express how AWESOME THAT PLAY BY CHILDS WAS because I can't talk. My throat is shot. We have finally arrived.
> ...



I will be THRILLED with a 10 win season and a BCS bid. Honestly. This game was a HUGE step even if UGA was a little down from their usual.


----------



## Lucky#13 (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> Lucky#13 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...I have to come on here to express how AWESOME THAT PLAY BY CHILDS WAS because I can't talk. My throat is shot. We have finally arrived.
> ...



We are headed in the right direction. I hope we can give bama a good game. I think we will surpise some people.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Mitch Mustain relegated to holding for the XP attempts at USC. HAHAHHHAHAHA


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2010)

That's a step up from warming the bench last season.


----------



## ConHog (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon said:


> That's a step up from warming the bench last season.



He just got in the game and got creamed because he made a bad decision. LOL


----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2010)

Congrats to Arkansas. Was looking like it was going to OT for sure. Anyway, good game.


----------

